# "PURPLE GANG! PURPLE GANG!" Eva Marie Megathread



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Hot but why do I get a feeling these megathreads will be taken down eventually?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

I just know she's 31. damn she doesn't look old :surprise:


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Pummy said:


> I just know she's 31. damn she doesn't look old :surprise:


Thats because 31 isnt old tbh. :wink2:

But I love her body!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## BigRedMachine67 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Looked better without the fake tits, tbh. Her real ones weren't exactly small, after all. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Hottest woman in the WWE since Maryse.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



BigRedMachine67 said:


> Looked better without the fake tits, tbh. Her real ones weren't exactly small, after all.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Do you have pictures?


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Need something higher res than her instagram shots!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Eva Marie: :yes

Constant product placement: Not so much


----------



## BigRedMachine67 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Do you have pictures?



I'm not meaning to be coy when I say this, but literally her whole career until about late last year. Maybe even early this year, can't remember. Her fakes are fairly new. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



BigRedMachine67 said:


> I'm not meaning to be coy when I say this, but literally her whole career until about late last year. Maybe even early this year, can't remember. Her fakes are fairly new.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No. She had silicone implants for ages, like seven years or something. Then they leaked into her blood and she got new ones. It is covered on TD.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Awesome thread!



BigRedMachine67 said:


> I'm not meaning to be coy when I say this, but literally her whole career until about late last year. Maybe even early this year, can't remember. Her fakes are fairly new.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> No. She had silicone implants for ages, like seven years or something. Then they leaked into her blood and she got new ones. It is covered on TD.


Yeah she's had implants for years and years, her old ones ruptured/leaked and she got newer/bigger/better ones.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Eva's back at NXT!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Think she might be working the Nxt tapings tonight, should be interesting. I can't be the only one who wants to see her wrestle or at least see how far she's come on and how much further she has to go. Who better to work with than the nXT divas


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Good to see her attend last night. but still see someone whining about it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I love the photo of her and Foley because I find it funny how a lot of wrestling fans despise the girl but within the industry shes well liked by legends like Rock and Foley and Kendrick spends his time training just her.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

She's like a genetically modified human.

Too much plastic for me though


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't get the hype about her. Allegedly wwe is strapping a rocket to her . She's better looking than Paige and a to be sure, but unless somehow she's become Manami Toyoda in the ring she wouldn't deserve it.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

I'm honestly rooting for her to get better. Also...











:westbrook2


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Cannot wait to see her wrestling on NXT, I'm just dying to see how much she has improved and working with that group of girls can only help her that bit more! I'm ready for it!


----------



## BigRedMachine67 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> No. She had silicone implants for ages, like seven years or something. Then they leaked into her blood and she got new ones. It is covered on TD.



Huh. I don't watch TD so I honestly had no idea haha. Thanks for clarity, though. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


He nose looks extremely fixed here. Eh, if it is, it's her deal. I look forward to her little push to see how her training will come along. With her heat, she should have been doing this from the beginning as a heel. Her mic skills would have picked up surely by now, and she would be working full on matches the best she can regularly.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Her body is sensational!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

December I can't rep you enough.

:bow


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

New training clip!

https://instagram.com/p/3RheNbmza2/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Question: Is Eva Marie a part of The Rock's and his former wifes company? Is Eva Marie fucking The Rock? I noticed she is following him and his former wife on twitter and she attended the premiers with them.
Edit: I forgot she is engaged.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Undertakerowns said:


> Question: Is Eva Marie a part of The Rock's and his former wifes company? Is Eva Marie fucking The Rock? I noticed she is following him and his former wife on twitter and she attended the premiers with them.
> Edit: I forgot she is engaged.


Yeah, she has a working relationship with The Rock's ex-wife/management.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


She looks so amazing in her workout gear.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



jcagnee said:


> I'm honestly rooting for her to get better. Also...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:sodone


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

https://instagram.com/p/4VNrx7mzX6/


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

I fucking hate Eva but would love it if she came back and made the rest of the divas look like fools and shut everybody up.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



PaigeLover said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4VNrx7mzX6/


:clap:clap:clap:clap

Love her intensity.

That was a sweet Sliced Bread #2 also.

This girl is gonna be a fucking star.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

I'm scared for the Diva's division after watching that.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Best in the world.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



DGenerationMC said:


> I'm scared for the Diva's division after watching that.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

If she comes back as a good wrestler, that would be one of the greatest things ever. I think some peoples heads would explode as they tried to deny she has any talent while she upstages the NXT girls. Do it Eva.



december_blue said:


>


Incredible.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

https://instagram.com/p/4nKDHWmzaJ/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Dark Hair


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

It's difficult for me to form a solid opinion on Eva looks wise. At times she looks absolutely stunning and other times she looks way too prepped up and fake.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## RR_Believe That (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

She is so goddamn hot. Would love to stroke my cock on those legs.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Gorgeous (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

The hottest from WWE


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**










:done :done :done :done :done


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## dr_teeth (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Eva looks like a ****** to me.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



dr_teeth said:


> Eva looks like a ****** to me.


According to the internets every woman ever is a ******. Never understood why so many people feel like any chick they dont find attractive is a ******. Geuss people on wrestling forums are just banging 11/10 megababes, right? Charlottes meh and a little manly but she doesn't look like a ****** just because I dont find her hot.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

She's so damn gorgeous.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


Yes. The Queen of Brooklyn!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


So gorgeous.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

"Lifeless eyes, black eyes, like a doll's eyes..."


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Silent Alarm said:


> "Lifeless eyes, black eyes, like a doll's eyes..."


Charming.


----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

When I read people on the internet saying she's ugly just because they don't like her makes me cringe a bit. How can you say this woman is ugly? Like how is it even physically possible to rate someone like Bayley or Becky Lynch over her?

This is the type of woman if you saw walking down the street every single person would be staring including women, children and gay guys. Blind people too probably!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Emerald guardian said:


> When I read people on the internet saying she's ugly just because they don't like her makes me cringe a bit. How can you say this woman is ugly? Like how is it even physically possible to rate someone like Bayley or Becky Lynch over her?
> 
> This is the type of woman if you saw walking down the street every single person would be staring including women, children and gay guys. Blind people too probably!


This! 100%

While everyone has their own tastes and opinions which is fair enough, zero issues there. Its silly when people who don't like Eva as a wrestler act like she's one of the ugliest women in the world.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## KittyRawr (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

My lord if she just kept practicing her in ring skills and improved big time, she would definitely be on top of the divas division.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Yo she got some nice thighs too...











:kobe4


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**




























































jcagnee said:


> Yo she got some nice thighs too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah her thighs are amazing.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**










:nah


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


Damn Eva, I mean seriously! Wow! She looks so good here, beyond good, she's stunningly gorgeous. God damn!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Caulmet4539 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

All Shredz Everything


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


Hey where do u find these live event pics?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Laquane Anderson said:


> Hey where do u find these live event pics?


Instagram!


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

https://youtu.be/TJbDQslUprs


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## BigRedMachine67 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

So I don't know if it's just me, but all of her pictures generally look the same...like it's either a workout shoot or model shoot. There's never a casual photo where she's not in makeup or doing whatever else. The ones with her family have her still in full makeup. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



BigRedMachine67 said:


> So I don't know if it's just me, but all of her pictures generally look the same...like it's either a workout shoot or model shoot. There's never a casual photo where she's not in makeup or doing whatever else. The ones with her family have her still in full makeup.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BigRedMachine67 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>



Lol I'm not denying that there are some out there, but the majority are basically modeling pictures, if that makes sense. Maybe I'm talking myself into a wall, whatever Bruh. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


She looks a LOT better with dark hair or is that just me?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



BigRedMachine67 said:


> Lol I'm not denying that there are some out there, but the majority are basically modeling pictures, if that makes sense. Maybe I'm talking myself into a wall, whatever Bruh.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nah, I get what you mean. Even in the candid pics, she's basically fully done up as if for a photo shoot. My guess is that it's probably because of filming for Total Divas and things like that.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## BigRedMachine67 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Old School Icons said:


> She looks a LOT better with dark hair or is that just me?



I'd be inclined to agree. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Love her new white attire, it shows some amazing cameltoe


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Gotta love Evas new attire!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## dmbgame (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

she can sit on my face please


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


Perfection. 10/10.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


Dat ass, dat ass! God damn.



december_blue said:


>


And those thighs man. Perfect.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

This thread should be more active. 



december_blue said:


>


I mean god damn. She looks so beyond amazing here. Perfect bikini body.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

I was checking out some metal bands, and watched a music video, with a chick that looked like Eva: (just more of the darkside version, and yeah mostly cause her hair is same color of red, the funny thing, I looked up pictures of her, and she actually looks like Becky Lynch)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



MarkovKane said:


> I was checking out some metal bands, and watched a music video, with a chick that looked like Eva: (just more of the darkside version, and yeah mostly cause her hair is same color of red, the funny thing, I looked up pictures of her, and she actually looks like Becky Lynch)


The bright red hair works really well for that look. Its worked really well for Eva when she's done body paint in the past.

































Hell put somebody paint on her and call her back up as Sister Abigail if WWE are set on making Abigail into a character. The tears from butthurt smarks could could end all droughts the world over.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


Holy shit, I don't think my dick can handle a Eva Marie/Peyton Royce tag team.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


As much as I dislike her as a "wrestler" she's definitely one of the hottest divas ever.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


Daaaaaaaaamn!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## King Rich (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

there is an insanely hot new Eva Marie photoshoot... we definitely need more photos of that shooting!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Damn she looks perfect in all these photos. All Red Everything!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


Just wow. Anyone who doesn't think Eva is stupidly gorgeous is a communist!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Eva Maryse said:


> Just wow. Anyone who doesn't think Eva is stupidly gorgeous is a communist!


Hahaha agreed 100%


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


This new photoshoot of hers is amazing.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Eva Marie in that bikini is a landmark moment in human history.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Trublez said:


>


God damn, dat ass!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

And the gifs Red Nation has been waiting for.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Eva Maryse said:


> And the gifs Red Nation has been waiting for.


Perfection!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


Seriously that photoshoot just keeps delivering the goods :eva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Eva Marie


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


> Eva Marie


So perfect.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**










Christ on a bike she's fucking HOT

:watson


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**










:eva2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


> :eva2





december_blue said:


>


Holy shit, she's so gorgeous.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## mikegallow (Jan 16, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



> https://mega.nz/#F!6IVlWTyC!bZnmxltzbCKJA0b1LLi4NQ


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


She's gonna be one hot grandma in 30-40 years time.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**




































december_blue said:


>





december_blue said:


>





december_blue said:


>


She's so perfect.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


She's stunning, who cares if she cant wrestle when she looks that good.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Eva Maryse said:


> She's stunning, who cares if she cant wrestle when she looks that good.


I agree that shes beyond hot. but im sure the people she injures and wrestle care about her knowing how to wrestle lol.


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


Those thighs :harper


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



BruceWayne316 said:


> I agree that shes beyond hot. but im sure the people she injures and wrestle care about her knowing how to wrestle lol.


I agree but recent times are showing you're more likely to get injured by a seasoned vet than you are by Eva.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

She is absolutely gorgeous! I quite like her as a person aswel - she comes across ok to me on total divas


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


Just incredible, she's so beautiful, she's just meant to be in a bikini.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## TheLegendRhakaKahn (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

I like Eva Marie. She is actually getting very good in the ring and her work rate is up to par but people don't ever give her a chance. She actually cares enough to improve on the mic, in the ring and even as a legit great character but again, the thick minded fans who are obsessed with the likes of Fail Kim or Asuka don't give Eva Marie any chances. Well it's okay because she will surpass all of your expectations and will become the Divas Division. All Red Everything! :grin2:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


I look at photos like this and just wonder why people can literally despise her. Who cares if she's not the greatest fake fighter ever when she looks that good?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

With Maryse!


----------



## Dangerous PP (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Love Eva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

With Cameron!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


> With Maryse!


I...uh...wow. I must be dreaming. Eva and Maryse together :sodone x100


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

*Is it just me or are there levels to her makeup? Like human to extremly smooth looking (like quoted)?

Ex. 1









Ex. 2









Ex.3









Ex. 4









Ex. 5









Not saying that I would turn her down, just an observation.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

She goes a bit overboard with the makeup at times.

She's reached Goddess status though in that ring gear of hers.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## 66wow99 (Apr 2, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Addychu said:


> Thats because 31 isnt old tbh. :wink2:
> 
> But I love her body!



Actually she'd be "wall" material if it weren't for the makeup. She ain't no 22-year old hottie, but her husband is making her stay relevant - for the time being.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## JTGrasby (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Eva is hot but I have no idea why the WWE is so insistent on her being a wrestler. Just make her a valet with personality like Lana. I honestly believe she would be great at that. Not every female needs to be a wrestler.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

It doesn't seem possible that she's as gorgeous as she is.


----------



## ryzombie619 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Eva Maryse said:


>


And people boo this gorgeous woman...why?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



ryzombie619 said:


> And people boo this gorgeous woman...why?


It seems insane when you think about it. Who cares if she's not a good fake fighter when she's that sexy.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## #AllRedEverything (Apr 25, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

I think I have found my home


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


Just AMAZING!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


>


Her ass and thighs are amazing.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


Cant wait for Total Divas and seeing Maryse and Eva together all the time.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Did she get new tits?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Leon Knuckles said:


> Did she get new tits?


Yeah, a while ago. Her old pair started to leak, so she opted to size up. Good call.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

She may be a bad wrestler but one thing's for sure. She's hot! 

Sent from my XT1033 using Crapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Sexy pics


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Are these pics proof that they are pushing this turd as the female face of this company?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**








[/QUOTE]

wtf Regal is like 6'4 yet that one chick is towering over him
who is she?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Coyotex said:


> wtf Regal is like 6'4 yet that one chick is towering over him
> who is she?


Nia Jax.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Eva Marie is not only the hottest woman in WWE, she is one of the hottest women in the world. Don't care if you don't agree


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


:sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

She doesn't look real.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## King Slender (Apr 13, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Don't get me wrong, I love me some Eva Marie, but she's got to stop with the plastic surgery. Her nose is way too thin.

...and that dude she's with is a total dickbag


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**










I see photos like this and just think; who cares if she cant wrestle well when she looks that amazing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Mordecay said:


>


The heck! I can see her tits :surprise:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**










I'm not American but God Bless America! USA USA USA


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

she is ridiculously hot. 

She is even improving in the ring the last while. Seem like working with Kendrick helped a lot.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


I suddenly want to learn to surf.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

I have fallen in LOVE with EVA


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Damn that goddess


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**




















december_blue said:


>


Absolute perfection :rusev


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

I see gifs and pics from the gym and my first thought is always, "How much?"


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Queen of SmackDown Live. Get into it.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Those new tits are wonderful. Someone post more pictures of her from Smackdown.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

hilarious awesome intro......

but now here comes the tricky part. she still has to be able to be good at SOMETHING


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

She's great at getting heat. That's what the Smackdown women's division needs.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

I haven't laughed at something the WWE does ( in a good way ) for a long time, but that Eva Marie entrance was genius. Bravo.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


God damn :rusev


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

By far the hottest woman in wrestling maybe alive


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


Cleavage, side boob and underboob all at once... :yes


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## dmbgame (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Would destroy in bed <3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Get well soon Eva, looks like she hurt her hamstring on the landing.










:agree:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Dell said:


> Get well soon Eva, looks like she hurt her hamstring on the landing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pray for Eva. :yas


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

My Red Head Goddess hurt


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Get well soon Eva.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760665146754686976


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Not one of her epic thighs! Poor Eva.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

I'm not against Eva or anything but I would love the crowd to chant _"Your Coat's Not Red"_ everytime the voice over calls her _"All Red Everything"_.


Also her injury reminds me of this for some reason lol.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

i'm guessing she ditched the red robe she was wearing in nxt because that's what charlotte wears and we know how that goes... too bad though, it suited her more. white is the color of angels, doesn't make any sense for her to be wearing that.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>





december_blue said:


>


:sodone Amazing.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**












































december_blue said:


>


Her thighs are incredible.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


Damn she looks so good. Loving all her recent photos.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


Wew. One of her hottest photos ever.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

She's perfection.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Seriously she just keeps getting sexier and sexier each day.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



















#PrayForEva 

Next week for sure!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Damn they be quick with the gifs. kada


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

The moment when you realized that the woman's division was saved.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Dell said:


> [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=PrayForEva]#PrayForEva [/URL]
> 
> Next week for sure!


Hahaha yes! 

#PrayForEva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Dell said:


> [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=PrayForEva]#PrayForEva [/URL]
> 
> Next week for sure!


Poor Eva, she cant catch a break.

#PrayForEva


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Dell said:


>


:kobe9

This is all part of her gimmick. And it's working too. Fans are getting that work. WWE actually getting legitimate heel heat. For a diva no less. Some may try to classify it as "X-Pac heat", but heat is heat. 

Or maybe I'm giving them too much credit for building a correct heel and this is all unfortunate coincidences :hmm:. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

The Eva stuff is honestly the best thing going for Smackdown. Looking forward to next week and her inevitable match with Becky. Take notes RAW, this is how you build an interesting story :banderas


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

I loved what they did last week and I hoped they continued it, so glad they did and it was absolutely the right decision. She's also outdrawing everything else on the show on YT.

Dolph Ziggler superkicks Dean Ambrose during Bray Wyatt altercation* 605,089 views*
Eva Marie has a wardrobe malfunction before her match vs. Becky Lynch* 793,710 views*
American Alpha vs. local competitors* 366,066 views*
Becky Lynch vs. Alexa Bliss* 368,528 views*
Heath Slater tells off Shane McMahon and Daniel Bryan *265,595 views*
Randy Orton vs. Alberto Del Rio* 588,899 views*
Rhyno vs. Heath Slater - If Heath Slater wins, he receives a contract *418,806 views*
The Miz insults Scooby-Doo *132,825 views*
Take an inside look at Apollo Crews *100,730 views*
Baron Corbin unleashes a backstage assault on Kalisto *248,533 view*s
Relive the heated rivalry between John Cena and AJ Styles* 289,255 views*
Carmella vs. Natalya *267,489 views*
Dean Ambrose & Dolph Ziggler vs. Bray Wyatt & Erick Rowan* 501,704 views*

:eva2


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## ibbpe (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Is she really from Concord, CA? Her intro pronounces it wrong.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

I figured it out! I FUCKING FIGURED IT OUT! Some lucky genius bastard found a way to make Weird Science work and she's the result of his genius!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



DX-Superkick said:


> I figured it out! I FUCKING FIGURED IT OUT! Some lucky genius bastard found a way to make Weird Science work and she's the result of his genius!


The genius is called a plastic surgeon


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

So damn HOT!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Mordecay said:


> The genius is called a plastic surgeon


....missed the joke.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## chrislatimer2004 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Eva Marie if she never wrestles for like 7 months or something will have the greatest gimmick of all time


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

How is it that aviators make hot chicks, hotter?!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

She is my wrestling GODDESS!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



















I've been stanning Eva on twitter lately, never thought it could be so fun winding her haters up.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

LMAO, Eva seems to be suspended too

http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/eva-marie-suspended-wellness-policy/#.V7YGXlThBdh


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

What the fuck lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

It has to be some sort of fat burner or supplement that's on the banned list.


----------



## C.M Spunk (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Weed yo'


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

WTF? i come hoem from work and find out ANOTHER my favorite is suspended BS not my Goddess


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

So does doesn't this put her out of action for Backlash as well?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

The MOST SUSPENDED WOMAN in this or any other arena :eva2


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

I wish they'd just cut her loose already. If she wants to be a wrestler let her go to another company and learn to do it, then return.

She can't wrestle, she can't work the mic and she isn't all that hot to begin with. Now she's suspended. Good riddance.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

MERPER said:


> I wish they'd just cut her loose already. If she wants to be a wrestler let her go to another company and learn to do it, then return.
> 
> She can't wrestle, she can't work the mic and she isn't all that hot to begin with. Now she's suspended. Good riddance.


She's really over though. She had the most watched segment in YouTube last week.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



MERPER said:


> I wish they'd just cut her loose already. If she wants to be a wrestler let her go to another company and learn to do it, then return.
> 
> She can't wrestle, she can't work the mic and she isn't all that hot to begin with. Now she's suspended. Good riddance.


Yes, let's cut one of the few women who gets a reaction and get people to care.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



DX-Superkick said:


> She's really over though. She had the most watched segment in YouTube last week.


If you are referring to the "wardrobe malfunction" clip, that's not a sign of her being "over" that's a sign that there are a lot of hornballs who watch and were hoping to see a nip slip.

Which, by the way, is where WWE remains a hypocritical ball of trash on the women's division. They say it's not about looks anymore and it's about wrestling but then employ women like Eva Marie.

Either admit it's still about the looks and throw in a bikini contest or bra & panties match here and there to give shows some more sex appeal or don't employ women just for being beautiful when they can't do anything in the ring.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Divisions need jobbers and heat magnets too. She gets the desired reaction and gets web traffic. Win-win.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



MERPER said:


> I wish they'd just cut her loose already. If she wants to be a wrestler let her go to another company and learn to do it, then return.
> 
> She can't wrestle, she can't work the mic and she isn't all that hot to begin with. Now she's suspended. Good riddance.


To each their own but EVA is smokin' HOT.

If you don't like Eva why post in her thread?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Fair enough to not like her as a wrestler...but yeah saying she's not that hot at all...have you even seen her? She's ridiculously gorgeous? Especially compared to the mostly plain Janes on the roster today.

And as far as her wrestling goes anyway...she's entertaining. She's a reminder, she's proof that while certain fans get all worked up over workrate and 5 star matches and all that pro wrestling isn't limited to that. Its entertainment, its fake, its all about how you book someone, and Eva is being booked really well.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Fearless Maryse said:


> Fair enough to not like her as a wrestler...but yeah saying she's not that hot at all...have you even seen her? She's ridiculously gorgeous? Especially compared to the mostly plain Janes on the roster today.
> 
> And as far as her wrestling goes anyway...she's entertaining. She's a reminder, she's proof that while certain fans get all worked up over workrate and 5 star matches and all that pro wrestling isn't limited to that. Its entertainment, its fake, its all about how you book someone, and Eva is being booked really well.


All fair points and as the previous poster eluded to, to each their own.

All I'll say is this: Stacy Keibler and Torrie Wilson couldn't wrestle worth a lick, either, but they were perfect 10s as far as I am concerned. Eva, in an era that's supposed to be wrestling-focused can't wrestle and I don't think she's anywhere near as beautiful as Stacy or Torrie.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



MERPER said:


> All fair points and as the previous poster eluded to, to each their own.
> 
> All I'll say is this: Stacy Keibler and Torrie Wilson couldn't wrestle worth a lick, either, but they were perfect 10s as far as I am concerned. Eva, in an era that's supposed to be wrestling-focused can't wrestle and I don't think she's anywhere near as beautiful as Stacy or Torrie.


To each their own but Stacy was not all that to me maybe a 8 but not a 10 while Eva is a 10. You know what EVA still training too she not the best by far but not the worst either.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Stacy was always a ten to me. As was Torrie. Eva is a 9 to me. Not that I am in any position to judge all three of their hotness haha. Nikki is my imo the hottest Diva overall in WWE atm.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



BillyGP said:


> To each their own but Stacy was not all that to me maybe a 8 but not a 10 while Eva is a 10. You know what EVA still training too she not the best by far but not the worst either.


Eva has been what, 4 years in the company and still sucks, but she can thank God that Rosa is still under contract, if not she indeed would be the worst wrestler on the company


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



BillyGP said:


> To each their own but Stacy was not all that to me maybe a 8 but not a 10 while Eva is a 10. You know what EVA still training too she not the best by far but not the worst either.


On no planet, including this one, is Eva prettier or sexier than Stacy. But you do you, man.

Whatever makes you happy, I support.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



MERPER said:


> On no planet, including this one, is Eva prettier or sexier than Stacy. But you do you, man.
> 
> Whatever makes you happy, I support.


And it a matter of opinion right and i think Eva is hotter then Stacy. My Opinion again to each their own i dont think Stacy was all that.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



BillyGP said:


> To each their own but Stacy was not all that to me maybe a 8 but not a 10 while Eva is a 10. You know what EVA still training too she not the best by far but not the worst either.


Agreed, and Eva is already far superior than Stacy and Torrie as a wrestler.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Did she get her hands in on the design process of the ugly ass ketchup belt?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

MERPER said:


> BillyGP said:
> 
> 
> > To each their own but Stacy was not all that to me maybe a 8 but not a 10 while Eva is a 10. You know what EVA still training too she not the best by far but not the worst either.
> ...


Stacy had no ass or breasts. I always found her vastly overrated


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



amhlilhaus said:


> Stacy had no ass or breasts. I always found her vastly overrated


what are you talking about? Do you even know who Stacy is? She had an amazing ass. One of the best of all-time. Her ass was literally the only reason she became as popular as she did.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Missing my All Red Everything Goddess


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



MERPER said:


> what are you talking about? Do you even know who Stacy is? She had an amazing ass. One of the best of all-time. Her ass was literally the only reason she became as popular as she did.


Her legs too if not for her long legs she have no ass to be honest.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Aviators? I'll see you two ladies.....in the COCKpit!



YEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Dell said:


>


Heaven on earth is to be with her.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

By far the HOTTEST woman ALIVE!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Dell said:


>


God damn, what a woman. She's challenging Maryse's throne.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Fearless Maryse said:


> God damn, what a woman. She's challenging Maryse's throne.


Maryse is hot but Eva got her beat


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



BillyGP said:


> Maryse is hot but Eva got her beat


Maryse just edges her to me, while a year ago I would have said Maryse easy. Eva just keeps getting hotter and hotter by the day. 










And thats like the epitome of what I think of when I think sexy/a womans body. :sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

i might be the only one but i so miss EVA!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


:sodone She's a real life Goddess



NatureGuy said:


> i might be the only one but i so miss EVA!


Not alone there. And I'm bummed that some medication is going to rob us of Eva as Champion finding excuses not to wrestle. That would have been fantastic to see her get lucky and win the belt in the one match she actually competes in and then revert back to the accidents and excuses before eventually Becky or Nikki get her in the ring in a Title match a month or two later.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

She just needs to stop having surgeries on her nose. It just keeps getting thinner and thinner and thinner... before long she's not going to have any nose left.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> She just needs to stop having surgeries on her nose. It just keeps getting thinner and thinner and thinner... before long she's not going to have any nose left.


It's makeup. They call it contouring, sometimes it looks weird.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


DAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

Funny enough, I laughed my ass of at the Clay pick.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

To damn incredible


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**










fuck me

Really hope Eva comes back and wins the title, preferably from Becky, just for the chaos that's gonna bring.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


Im dead i see an angel


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


total hotness!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

@Dell Jesus fucking Christ man!!! What photoshoot/behind the scenes video is that from? If you say you don't know I'm gonna be so fucking mad at you lol.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Trublez said:


> @Dell Jesus fucking Christ man!!! What photoshoot/behind the scenes video is that from? If you say you don't know I'm gonna be so fucking mad at you lol.


I have no idea  Don't hurt me. I saw it on tumblr.

I'm guessing it's one of the pics for her fashion line or something? Maybe some unreleased promotional pic.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Dell said:


> I have no idea  Don't hurt me. I saw it on tumblr.
> 
> I'm guessing it's one of the pics for her fashion line or something? Maybe some unreleased promotional pic.


Nah, it's cool I get it. It's just one of my biggest pet peeves, hot as fuck gifs without any video to go along with it when gifs are my made from videos in the first place. The stingy fucks are probably hiding that shit. 

Life can be a real bitch sometimes. :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Trublez said:


> @Dell Jesus fucking Christ man!!! What photoshoot/behind the scenes video is that from? If you say you don't know I'm gonna be so fucking mad at you lol.


It's from her promo video to promote her clothing line. It's up on her YouTube channel.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**

WHO THE FUCK IS THAT?!


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


> It's from her promo video to promote her clothing line. It's up on her YouTube channel.


You mean here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG5Ek5P0gGMjW_PordrjTJQ/videos because I don't see it on there. Unless she has another YouTube channel.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


BRUH!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Now she just sort of looks like a dumbass Kardashian.
Eva Marie really just needs to focus on modeling and stop taking up a spot on the roster.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

I see she's got her splatter guards on!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Now she just sort of looks like a dumbass Kardashian.
> Eva Marie really just needs to focus on modeling and stop taking up a spot on the roster.


Why they had models before and she can be used like a valet. But that my opinion.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Red or Black hair she still gorgeous


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

i miss the red hair look, but still so fine!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Honestly when I read the thread's new name dirty thoughts came to my mind :book


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Is she going to return with black hair then? 

Not complaining but I do love it red.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

She's already mixed the red back in.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

I'd only seen a few pics and thought it was just a wig like she has done in the past. I miss the red already...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Now she just sort of looks like a dumbass Kardashian.
> Eva Marie really just needs to focus on modeling and stop taking up a spot on the roster.


Why when she was one of the most entertaining acts in all of WWE before her suspension? Not every wrestler has to be a ring work gawd who puts out 5 star matches every night.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Sorry guys, 24 hours later and half-red everything is back. 







[/quote]


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

She is gonna end up bald if she continue to mess with her hair


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Black _& red_ now? I guess everyone needs a hobby. Especially when you have 30 days to kill.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

My queen


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

This so looks like the start of a porn scene :\


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Sorry Maryse is beautiful but has NOTHING on Eva


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Maryse and Eva hanging out together in the Bahamas...and in bikinis. Thank. You. Total. Divas.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

im a charlotte guy but seeing eva in a bikini sure makes my day!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn she's a Goddess.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

That's a lot of iguanas.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

the queen of goddesses


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

sex/10


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

so hoping eva returns soon.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

12 days to go!


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Apologies if a repost but holy crap I came!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


The people behind Total Divas are geniuses: "Okay lets take Maryse and Eva, give them a bunch of tiny bikini's and send them to the Bahamas so they can relax on the beach for a few days and we'll film it". Thankyou Total Divas.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


> 12 days to go!


Can't wait for her return


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


*COCK* Festival!?!?

So she's that kinda girl!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


DAMN! kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Yummy


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

she gonna return with dark hair?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


Could those shorts be any shorter?

I need to see a rear view of that...for research.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



NatureGuy said:


> she gonna return with dark hair?


I doubt it. She's already back to red.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

All Red Goddess


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Red hair or black hair she a goddess


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

sitting here waiting for eva's return!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


She so bad. kada


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


AMAZING! God damn :sodone


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

3 more days!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Really hoping she keeps the black hair. Looks a thousand times better.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


There's nothing wrong with her current ring gear...but...can this outfit please be her ring gear from now on. God damn she looks incredible, and I haven't been digging the black hair as Im so used to red but she just looks so amazing here.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


She's so beautiful.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Fearless Maryse said:


> She's so beautiful.


Easily among the most beautiful women in WWE history.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


> Easily among the most beautiful women in WWE history.


Very easily. She's so stunning. And just keeps getting sexier, she was gorgeous enough when she debuted but thesedays she's just insanely beautiful. Cant get over how perfect her body is in every area, not just the T&A.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


Had to requote this because of how amazing she looks. One of the greatest photos in mankinds history. If we want Aliens to come to us peacefully then this is thepicture we should send out into the universe!


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Fearless Maryse said:


> Had to requote this because of how amazing she looks. One of the greatest photos in mankinds history. If we want Aliens to come to us peacefully then this is thepicture we should send out into the universe!


Iunno about all that but the black hair makes her stand out more I think. It naturally compliments her beauty, the red hair did not. You could put Eva in a room full of girls with black hair and Eva would stand out.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>





december_blue said:


>


I'm all aboard the All Black Everything train :sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Happy Birthday Eva!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## dmbgame (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

mmmmmmmmmmm eva


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Gorgeous woman obviously but if you want to pose like model, act like a model and act like you're the most beautiful woman on planet earth, then you can't have short, awkward, non-attractive legs like that. She could never be a Milano, New York or Paris model.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



cablegeddon said:


> Gorgeous woman obviously but if you want to pose like model, act like a model and act like you're the most beautiful woman on planet earth, then you can't have short, awkward, non-attractive legs like that. She could never be a Milano, New York or Paris model.


She's still got killer legs though, especially those thighs of hers.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Fearless Maryse said:


> She's still got killer legs though, especially those thighs of hers.


They look ok or even good...but by fashion model standards they're short and awkward. Promises! :frown2:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Eva has short, unattractive legs? The trolling these days..

Anyway, when is she returning? I miss that body on my tv.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Trublez said:


> Eva has short, unattractive legs? The trolling these days..
> 
> Anyway, when is she returning? I miss that body on my tv.


I'm not sure. I was hoping she would've been back already as her suspension is up, but I think she's gonna be filming a Nicolas Cage movie soon. So who knows?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Overearrever (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Do you have pictures?


Eva is a great wrestler and no doubt Mark Calway is also a great man.


----------



## Rembrandt (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Sharp facial features! Very nice~


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Her outfits are on point lately :sodone

Cant decide between red or black though...both have their positives.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


Speechless.

Wow. WOW. *WOW*.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Stunning. The black hair is so much better. The red just distracts from the rest of her.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Such a goddess


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

My wwe goddess


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

i was hoping Eva would have been back on tv by now. i miss those ALL RED EVERYTHING INTROS LOL.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Eva Marie


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

really love the dark hair


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Well that's a movie I want to see


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Mordecay said:


> Well that's a movie I want to see


Fap fap fap

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

The black hair. Playing a lesbian in a movie...Eva just keeps getting hotter.

Wonder if she'll keep the black hair when she returns to WWE?


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

i love her dark hair look


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Fearless Maryse said:


> The black hair. Playing a lesbian in a movie...Eva just keeps getting hotter.
> 
> Wonder if she'll keep the black hair when she returns to WWE?


I love the black hair on her, but I think she'll go back to red when she returns.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


> I love the black hair on her, but I think she'll go back to red when she returns.


Seems like she's probably gone black for the movie.



december_blue said:


>


God damn :rusev She's so gorgeous.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Sometimes she looks a bit like a drag queen...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



GetDown said:


> Eva vs AJ matches



You missed the best one.






I can fap to this.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


Jesus Christ. This woman is a Goddess.

And that USA bikini of hers makes me want to be a patriotic American.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Dell said:


> You missed the best one.


Any video where those GIFs came from?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



wAnxTa said:


> Any video where those GIFs came from?


Yeah the video is on her insta

https://www.instagram.com/p/BLpflt6hi5u/


----------



## tictac0987 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Dell said:


> .
> 
> I can fap to this.


god bless A'Merica...


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Eva Marie Megathread *All Red Everything**



december_blue said:


>


Reminds me of Black Cat who behind Harley Quinn is the hottest female comic ever and I will say this Eva while you are not my favorite you can come over anytime.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Hasn't she recently said she was considering quitting wrestling to become an actress ?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Jerichoholic62 said:


> Hasn't she recently said she was considering quitting wrestling to become an actress ?


Nope. She's currently shooting a movie though, hence why she didn't return after her suspension. I'm sure she'll be back.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

She needs to return and form a tag team with Maryse.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


:sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

She makes the simplest outfits look AMAZING!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Perhaps the black hair will be sticking around for a little while longer. She wrapped the movie and is back filming for Total Divas.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*




























december_blue said:


>


Stunningly gorgeous.


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

My all everything goddess


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Giving Kate Upton a run at my top spot of goddesses


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Rated R Maryse said:


> She needs to return and form a tag team with Maryse.


That's be the WWE's version of The Beautiful People... and I'd be OK with that as long as the Miz stays home.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

It's clear that she is rocking the black hair because she is still a ways away from returning to WWE. Damn shame too someone with that kind of heat and how fine she looks she's a killer combo.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Badass!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

I actually miss the red hair a bit now.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Rated R Maryse said:


> I actually miss the red hair a bit now.


Me as well


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

i so hope she returns to SDL soon


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Yeah hopefully her return isn't far off.



december_blue said:


>


God damn, I cant even think of the words to describe how insanely hot she is.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

i wish she would return to SDL would love to see a feud with eva and alexa


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Although I love that Alexa won the title, I can't help but feel a little sad that it wasn't Eva who beat Becky, the salt on here would have been glorious.


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

eva would be a sweet heel champ the heat she draws from the crowd that would be gold.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Dell said:


> Although I love that Alexa won the title, I can't help but feel a little sad that it wasn't Eva who beat Becky, the salt on here would have been glorious.


Oh yeah, that would have been amazing.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

I'm so ready for her return!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808514861164560390


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



The G.O.A.T said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808514861164560390


i know i would


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Merry Christmas!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

I she ever coming back?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Rated R Maryse said:


> I she ever coming back?


Whenever she does interviews or gets asked about that on social media, she says yes. So I imagine we'll see her back on SD Live hopefully in January. I'm just not sure where she would fit right now. Nikki is wrapped up with Natalya. Alexa and Becky are feuding over the title. They seem to have transitioned Carmella into working some sort of a gold digger angle with Ellsworth. And Naomi is injured.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


> Whenever she does interviews or gets asked about that on social media, she says yes. So I imagine we'll see her back on SD Live hopefully in January. I'm just not sure where she would fit right now. Nikki is wrapped up with Natalya. Alexa and Becky are feuding over the title. They seem to have transitioned Carmella into working some sort of a gold digger angle with Ellsworth. And Naomi is injured.


Yeah its hard to see where she fits right in now, she needs a babyface Champion or a babyface with a lot of momentum (which SDL's womens division doesn't have) to oppose.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## LizaG (Apr 17, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Say what you like about the fake boobs, but she has that stunning starlet/bombshell face. She's amazing.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


God damn she's so stunning. Ridiculously so. Get this woman back on TV.



LizaG said:


> Say what you like about the fake boobs, but she has that stunning starlet/bombshell face. She's amazing.


Indeed, she's so beautiful.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Living perfection in every single way.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

sometimes I just want to stare at her


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

How do you think they'll reintroduce Eva Marie on SD?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BO_YWNEhC2y/

Is a full version of this out yet? She looks DAMN HOT here.


----------



## KJackson1 (Jan 9, 2017)

What's everyone's favourite Eva Marie photoshoot?? Plus when is she going to be back on???


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



KJackson1 said:


> What's everyone's favourite Eva Marie photoshoot?? Plus when is she going to be back on???


It's hard to pick a fave shoot. I really loved her 2016 Calendar photoshoot. And hopefully she'll be back soon.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



The Definition of Technician said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BO_YWNEhC2y/
> 
> Is a full version of this out yet? She looks DAMN HOT here.


She's got a few videos like that on her NEM Fashion site.



KJackson1 said:


> What's everyone's favourite Eva Marie photoshoot?? Plus when is she going to be back on???


Don't have just one, all of her shoots in the last year have been great. Loved her constant bikini photoshoots and love all her recent NEM Fashion photos. Such a gorgeous woman.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## KJackson1 (Jan 9, 2017)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

What's Eva Marie's best feature? Legs? Ass? Face? Or Breasts? And post a picture to back up your choice.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


Hell yes.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Rated R Maryse said:


> Yeah its hard to see where she fits right in now, she needs a babyface Champion or a babyface with a lot of momentum (which SDL's womens division doesn't have) to oppose.


Can she go to Pornhub?


LizaG said:


> Say what you like about the fake boobs, but she has that stunning starlet/bombshell face. She's amazing.


Yeah the freak out over fake boobs is dumb because jsut about everyone has them (yes you too Sasha you self entitled prick)


Rated R Maryse said:


> Hell yes.


I like


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

does anyone know why wwe isn't using her? i mean they're gonna bring back old ass micky james, when they have one of the biggest heat missiles of all time on the bench?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



nyelator said:


> Can she go to Pornhub?
> 
> Yeah the freak out over fake boobs is dumb because jsut about everyone has them (yes you too Sasha you self entitled prick)
> 
> I like


Yeah I really don't get the hate for fake boobs that cropped up when Nikki got hers. Most women's wrestlers have boob jobs.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



shutupchico said:


> does anyone know why wwe isn't using her? i mean they're gonna bring back old ass micky james, when they have one of the biggest heat missiles of all time on the bench?


My guess is she just doesn't fit in anywhere right now. Nikki is busy with Nattie and then surely has a Title feud next. Becky is busy with Bliss and Mickie.

Though it'd be easy to just put Eva on for a minute or two TV time a week and continue her gimmick of bad luck preventing her from wrestling.

I mean Eva's so impossibly gorgeous they should just put her on TV anyway.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

i mean let's face it, eva doesn't have that much time left to be smoking hot. she's what, 32? they're foolish to not use her in her prime. nikki bella just wastes air time. she had her time already... needs to go away in my opinion.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Rated R Maryse said:


> Yeah I really don't get the hate for fake boobs that cropped up when Nikki got hers. Most women's wrestlers have boob jobs.


Look at the my sig it does not bother me


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



shutupchico said:


> i mean let's face it, eva doesn't have that much time left to be smoking hot. she's what, 32? they're foolish to not use her in her prime. nikki bella just wastes air time. she had her time already... needs to go away in my opinion.


The biggest female star WWE have wasted air time? Now I've heard it all.

32 is nothing as well, plenty of hot 40 year olds getting around thesedays.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



shutupchico said:


> i mean let's face it, eva doesn't have that much time left to be smoking hot. she's what, 32? they're foolish to not use her in her prime. nikki bella just wastes air time. she had her time already... needs to go away in my opinion.


Well Maryse is smoking at 34


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*












nyelator said:


> Well Maryse is smoking at 34


The holy trinity of hotness in WWE; Maryse, Nikki and Eva are 34, 33, and 32. Age is just a number.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Rated R Maryse said:


> The holy trinity of hotness in WWE; Maryse, Nikki and Eva are 34, 33, and 32. Age is just a number.


I would disagree mine of course is Maryse,Alexa,and Carmella (only blondes in this house lol ) but the secondary would be some combo of Eva,Nikki,Mandy,or Emma but on any note all seven are god's gift to man.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


Those.......lips.


----------



## King Rich (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

from which video is that gif above?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



King Rich said:


> from which video is that gif above?


Off her instagram I think, it's old now from her 2017 calendar shoot


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

EVA is 10/10. :lenny


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

She's too hot to be a wrestler quite frankly.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

As much as I love the red hair, and it's great for her as something she can (and has) use as her signature brand the black hair is really letting her show just how beautiful she is.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## KJackson1 (Jan 9, 2017)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

When is she back on WWE!!!
Plus will she be back All Red!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


At this point it's just getting ridiculous how stunning she is.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Suits black hair a LOT better than red imo

Find her a lot more attractive with it


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

I'm still kinda torn on whether I prefer her with black or red hair. She's stunning either way though.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*




















KJackson1 said:


> When is she back on WWE!!!
> Plus will she be back All Red!!!


Surely she can't be far away, just a matter of them having something worthwhile for her. I'd imagine she has red hair when she returns as it's basically her brand.



december_blue said:


> I'm still kinda torn on whether I prefer her with black or red hair. She's stunning either way though.


At least there's no wrong answer she's a total babe either way.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Flashback Eva gifs.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Flashback Eva gifs.


I'm definitely missing the red right now!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Now for some All Black Everything Eva...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

^Where is that from dude? :O


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



wAnxTa said:


> ^Where is that from dude? :O


Her snapchat. She posts a lot of videos every single day. Plenty of workout videos.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

http://imgur.com/i0Jd7mT

@december_blue


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Flashback Friday to Eva Marie's WWE Tryout


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Mango13 said:


> http://imgur.com/i0Jd7mT
> 
> @december_blue


Words don't do this woman justice :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Here are some of the photos from her 2017 Calendar


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Mango13 said:


> Here are some of the photos from her 2017 Calendar


Even better than her 2016 calendar :sodone


----------



## LoneWolf7 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

She's incredible


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## LoneWolf7 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


Your signature is amazing. Where/when are those pics from?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



LoneWolf7 said:


> Your signature is amazing. Where/when are those pics from?


From her clothing line!


----------



## LoneWolf7 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


> From her clothing line!


Thanks! I think they are the best I've seen of her for sure.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*










Missing the red.​


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


God damn.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

eva marks, any news on her returning to wwe?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*












shutupchico said:


> eva marks, any news on her returning to wwe?


I thought she'd be back by now. Guess it's just a case of them having nothing for her right now, and her fashion line keeping her busy.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

She is a goddess


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## LoneWolf7 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


Amazing


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*










*Perfect 10*​


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


All Black Everything!

:sodone x10


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

She's so gorgeous that it doesn't actually make sense. :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

She looks so much better with black hair even if she does look slightly like Megan Fox


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Can't remember if I posted this or not:











ellthom said:


> She looks so much better with black hair even if she does look slightly like Megan Fox


How's that a bad thing? Megan's a babe, Eva is hotter though.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

I love her with black hair, but I miss the red now.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

She is at least 30 kinds of sexy


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


Just WOW :sodone :rusev


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

I would like to see her back on my TV screen.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

I had no idea she was doing catwalks.

Is she done with WWE ?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> I had no idea she was doing catwalks.
> 
> Is she done with WWE ?


She knows the designer.

After her suspension, she seems to have focused most of her time on acting and her clothing line. She's still under WWE contract though.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

^ What the hell's happening with her face there!?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


She's so absurdly stunning.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Mango13 said:


>


I miss All Red Everything.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

I don't get how a dude could be cool with his wife taking sexy pics and posting it to world


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



ecclesiastes10 said:


> I don't get how a dude could be cool with his wife taking sexy pics and posting it to world


Most people aren't really that insecure.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Mango13 said:


>





december_blue said:


>


So incredible :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

*https://zippy.gfycat.com/GrandioseTatteredJuliabutterfly.webm

https://zippy.gfycat.com/ColorlessBlushingKinkajou.webm

https://fat.gfycat.com/GreenColorfulJunco.webm

https://fat.gfycat.com/NegativeActiveEthiopianwolf.webm

https://zippy.gfycat.com/SarcasticSecondhandBluebottle.webm*


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

^What episode?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



wAnxTa said:


> ^What episode?


Its the latest episode, episode 12, season 6.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

latest, s6e12


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

She might not be much of a wrestler but she is insanely hot. I prefer her real boobs. 

I LOL at the guys who boo her. Most probably haven't seen a naked girl since they came out of their mom. :booklel

Everything blew up with the Paige video was leaked imagine what would happen if she had one drop.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Mango13 said:


>


:rusev


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


She's so ridiculously beautiful :rusev


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Mango13 said:


>


That Eva would be epic in a street fighter game.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Evas Marie might be competing for that tournament and she will be maining Laura Matsuda.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

She sorta looks like Aksana now.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


























@december_blue


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


She REALLY looks good in that pic.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


Just wow! :rusev


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


Who's that chick next to Eva?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Jericho-79 said:


> Who's that chick next to Eva?


Her business partner Janet.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Mango13 said:


>


Incredible :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*










I think tonight is the vacation episode of Total Divas with Eva & Maryse.​


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


> I think tonight is the vacation episode of Total Divas with Eva & Maryse.​


Hopefully its a special episode, just an hour of Maryse and Eva, no one else.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## JoseChung (Jan 9, 2017)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Wish they would stop airbrushing her face, it looks idiotic and fake as fuck.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

The trailer for her movie Inconceivable is out now!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

The sun on her left boob <3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## BillyGP (Jun 20, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Eva my wife such a Goddess


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

She liked my tweet! (BTW, follow me)


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


>



wens3 :sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*










She's a perfect 10!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Its cool to see she's doing so well with her fashion line.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Its cool to see she's doing so well with her fashion line.


Yeah, it's great to see her having so much success. I just wish her time in wrestling wasn't over. :sad:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


> Yeah, it's great to see her having so much success. I just wish her time in wrestling wasn't over. :sad:


Its a shame "All Red Everything" is no more. At least she's doing well after wrestling.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*










Ugh, missing the red!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Look I'm just saying even if their is a possibility she drops the title at ER. To say they well bury her, and drop her down to main event is exaggerating severely. From all reports WWE see Alexa as a long term star. They gave her the Raw SD title run after all. She shifts merch like wild fire, that's important. She last dropped the title on sd. After Mania she arrived on Raw and beat Bayley in her home town to do it. Vince sees her highley. She'll be fine imo.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


So amazing!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


All Black Everything looking amazing!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2WqfT1_IAw


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Crasp said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2WqfT1_IAw


Nice little interview. She didn't really say anything new though, aside from the "never say never" about a possible return to WWE TV. Good for her though. The transition into acting isn't always smooth, but she's got a great team with The Rock's management group.

The SD women's division was lacking a legit female heel that gets real heat since Eva Marie got suspended. While Lana's character is definitely a bit more similar to Eva's, with the overt sex appeal, Carmella has definitely filled that top heel void now her in own way.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Saw "All Black Everything" in the side bar and excitedly clicked expecting a rugby thread.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

I'd almost argue that Ellsworth is the biggest heel in the women's division now!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*










Gonna watch Inconceivable later tonight, I hope it's good.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Boy howdy......


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


> *Gonna watch Inconceivable later tonight, I hope it's good.*


Was it any good?



Mango13 said:


>


:rusev Such a Goddess :sodone


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Was it any good?


It really wasn't any good. She was really hot in it though, so it's worth seeing for that alone.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


This could be one of the greatest photos ever. She looks amazing.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>





december_blue said:


>


Can't say enough how much I am a fan of long fake fingernails. Love Charly Caruso's, Love Maryse's, and love that Eva Marie is using them now. They look great on her.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

She was really hot in her movie with Nic Cage


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Is she ever coming back?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Dell said:


> Is she ever coming back?


Seems unlikely. At least not anytime soon.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

So gorgeous as always. Its great to see her fashion line doing well and continuing to grow.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

It's official now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893502453332664320


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Gutted.

We never got to see the continuation of her 'excuses to avoid wrestling' angle, which should have ended in her fluke winning the title against Becky, would have been glorious.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Her suspension came at the completely wrong time, her excuses not to wrestle storyline was the most entertaining storyline in womens wrestling for a long, long time.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

_*One of the most interesting heels in the 2016 Smackdown Live Era. I also was gutted that we didn't get see that "excuses to not being wrestling in the ring' storyline. I thought it would have brought her more heat and eventually a Smackdown Live Woman's Championship. I hope Eva Marie excels in her fashion line and her future projects. *_


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Her suspension came at the completely wrong time, her excuses not to wrestle storyline was the most entertaining storyline in womens wrestling for a long, long time.


It was

Shows how wwe can do good things WHEN THEY WANT TO


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

She looks much better as a brunette. I'm glad she left with what she wanted.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Just wow. She's absolutely absurdly beautiful!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

It really is great to see her doing so well with her various ventures.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


It's only a matter of time before she poses nude, her shoots continue to get more and more revealing.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


Jesus :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

She's looking better than she ever has lately. Indescribably beautiful.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Yep, she is just getting more and more stunning.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Mango13 said:


>


:sodone 

Thanks for posting this! She looks phenomenal.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


She's so gorgeous. Unbelievably so.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Flawless!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Two of my faves. :sodone


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

People are still posting about this chick? Move on guys she's not only a talentless hack but was using WWE and had no passion for wrestling. Never even worked one match on the main roster she's worse than Ariane Andrew.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> People are still posting about this chick? Move on guys she's not only a talentless hack but was using WWE and had no passion for wrestling. Never even worked one match on the main roster she's worse than Ariane Andrew.


She worked many matches on the Main Roster actually.

And who cares about the rest of that gibberish? Why do people act like being a good wrestler is some requirement for being a good person? The Dalai Lama can't wrestle but he's still a stand up person.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Scorching hot!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Shouldn't this thread be moved to the other women section ?

She never really was a wrestler anyway


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

TBT

All Red Everything


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

I wanna see Eva as a Bond Girl, or even better a Bond Villain, because hot evil chicks do it best.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Dell said:


> I wanna see Eva as a Bond Girl, or even better a Bond Villain, because hot evil chicks do it best.


That's not the type of film I'd like to see her in


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Dell said:


> I wanna see Eva as a Bond Girl, or even better a Bond Villain, because hot evil chicks do it best.


Agreed! It would be badass & so hot to see her playing a character like Xenia Onatopp from GoldenEye.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


> Agreed! It would be badass & so hot to see her playing a character like Xenia Onatopp from GoldenEye.


Oh my god, you totally get it. 

Xenia Onatopp is my all time favourite bond villian (with the best kill technique ever) Eva would be amazing in a similar role with her dark hair, dark combat gear etc.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Damn. She can make any hair colour work!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


































:sodone :sodone :sodone

@Eva MaRIHyse
@december_blue


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Words Cannot describe how gorgeous this woman is. I still feel like she's untapped gold as far as the WWE goes. I want my Eva Marie return at wrestlemania. Lol Book it now!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

She's so incredible!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


Did you see all the behind the scenes stuff for this shoot on IG stories the other day?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Mango13 said:


> Did you see all the behind the scenes stuff for this shoot on IG stories the other day?


No! I missed that. How was it?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


> No! I missed that. How was it?


It was pretty awesome, her IG stories are usually pretty fire.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


What was this?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Laquane Anderson said:


> What was this?


She did an interview with Complex. Didn't really say much lol. Touched on how she decided to get in touch with The Rock's team and that Rihanna was the inspiration behind her red hair.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


> She did an interview with Complex. Didn't really say much lol. Touched on how she decided to get in touch with The Rock's team and that Rihanna was the inspiration behind her red hair.


She gets hate for it from wrestling fans but her business smarts should be commended. She was always looking to make the most of her opportunities while in WWE and really get herself out there.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



> Ultimately, after months of speculation, Marie and the WWE opted to formally part ways. She thinks of it more as a break and insists the two parties remain on good terms. She hopes to make appearances at major events in the future, much like Johnson, and continue to have a working relationship with the company without the structure of a formal contract.


http://www.espn.com/espnw/culture/f...marie-soccer-career-going-hollywood-power-yes

Omg, her comeback is upon us :cry :cry :mark :mark


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

That's the WWE needs right now. A legit female heel that gets heat. Red Queen!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


Umm, wow. She's so gorgeous. Words dont do her justice.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

_*Eva Marie needs to come back and show everyone on how to garner real heat as a heel. Please teach these woman on how to get some hate and how to get hated. And my god Eva looks flawless in her photo. wens3*_


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Merry Christmas fellow Eva Marie fans!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Eva Marie needs to come back and show everyone on how to garner real heat as a heel. Please teach these woman on how to get some hate and how to get hated. And my god Eva looks flawless in her photo. wens3*_


She should come back at the Rumble and eliminate Asuka.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Katie McGrath said:


> She should come back at the Rumble and eliminate Asuka.


The meltdowns would be spectacular.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

This woman is so beautiful its actually ridiculous.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Seriously she's just getting more attractive each day.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Mango13 said:


>


HOT!!! :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Seriously. She's so gorgeous.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Mango13 said:


>


OHHHH MYYYY!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Mango13 said:


>


She's absolutely perfect.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Mango13 said:


>


Ummm...*DAMN*.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

I miss the Red. :sad:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


>


She is a goddess!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Lollipop<3 (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Seriously, this woman, I mean this woman, she's just getting sexier and sexier each passing day.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

I really hope she'll eventually do more stuff with the WWE. One more run.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


> I really hope she'll eventually do *PORN*.


:banderas


----------



## Lollipop<3 (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


> I really hope she'll eventually do more stuff with the WWE. One more run.


Honestly when I found those gifs I thought the same. Like this is a woman that should be on TV. I think she'd have been really fun in the Rumble.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>



lol she re uploaded this picture and cropped the bottom part out


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Mango13 said:


> lol she re uploaded this picture and cropped the bottom part out


Yeah, I saw that. Such a weird thing to do lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


> Yeah, I saw that. Such a weird thing to do lol.


She's done it a few times, I think it's because people harass her in the comments.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Seriously, she’s so absurdly gorgeous.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Damn Eva! So beautiful.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


Shake it baby!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


I think my screen is just about to spontaneously combustion


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


She looks so gorgeous. What is she up to thesedays? Anything wrestling related?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



Wolfgang said:


> She looks so gorgeous. What is she up to thesedays? Anything wrestling related?


Sadly, nothing wrestling related. She's got a clothing line and is getting into acting now.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


> Sadly, nothing wrestling related. She's got a clothing line and is getting into acting now.


That is a shame. She was never the best wrestler but she had real star potential. Good for her though that she has found new things to do, and she looks incredible with the black hair.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


She looks incredible.

I saw some photos of her and Demi Lovato the other day, Eva out making important friends.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

She looks really sexy but a bit too skinny in one pic.


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

I prefer redheads, it is part of why I am such a big fan of Lita but I have to say as gorgeous as Eva was with the red hair she is even sexier with the black hair.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

Here's a good pic


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

TBT


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

God... I miss this woman sure she was trash on the ring but Carmella isn't better than her. At least eva had charisma and was a heat magnet. 

Never knew what wwe had till she was gone lol.

Eva needs to come back and save SDL from Boremella and James Chinsworth


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> God... I miss this woman sure she was trash on the ring but Carmella isn't better than her. At least eva had charisma and was a heat magnet.
> 
> Never knew what wwe had till she was gone lol.
> 
> Eva needs to come back and save SDL from Boremella and James Chinsworth


Yep. Eva was pretty terrible in the ring but she was still capable of being fun and entertaining, something that the other terrible female ring workers lack. They have reverted back to pushing the model types among the females and Eva had a special quality to her that if you are going to push lessor workers at least she stood out more than Carmella in particular who still struggles for heat.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


Wow. Different look. I still like it though.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

All Purple Everything now.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Wolfgang (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


The purple looks great. What a gorgeous woman.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*



december_blue said:


>


She looks great.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*

*ALL PURP ERRYTHING*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: "All BLACK Everything" Eva Marie Megathread*


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

stunning woman


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She’s a indescribably beautiful woman.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## maryseproductions (Sep 5, 2018)

Love Eva Marie wish she would've not left WWE !


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Daammn!! I think I preferred the black hair, but she’s still just getting hotter by the day.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WOULD. NOT. PULL. OUT. :gasm


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


>


Eva in a bikini is one of mankind’s crowning achievements.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

More bikini pics please.

She looks better and better by the day.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


God damn Eva!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The Fight Strong health “movement” Eva is a part of seems really genuine and cool. It’s great to see her doing so well. She’s definitely got a good work ethic.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*She wearing that dress backwards. 8*D*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She's got another acting job - a TV series. And she's apparently playing a lesbian again. This time with Bella Thorne as her love interest.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> She's got another acting job - a TV series. And she's apparently playing a lesbian again. This time with Bella Thorne as her love interest.


It really is great to see how well she's doing for herself. NEM Fashion does really well and she's picky up a steady stream of acting roles too.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

MerRIH Nikkimas said:


> It really is great to see how well she's doing for herself. NEM Fashion does really well and she's picky up a steady stream of acting roles too.


Agreed! Though it would be awesome to see her back in wrestling in some capacity. Like a one-off feud, a surprise entrant in the women's Royal Rumble or even as a valet.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Agreed! Though it would be awesome to see her back in wrestling in some capacity. Like a one-off feud, a surprise entrant in the women's Royal Rumble or even as a valet.


Totally. I'd still like to see Eva make appearances, her winning a Rumble would be epic.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The purple has really grown on me, she’s utterly stunning.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ChampionWrestler (Dec 30, 2018)

One of the better girls here.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

metallon said:


>


DAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Is she still employed? serious question


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Beatles123 said:


> Is she still employed? serious question


She’s self employed.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> She’s self employed.


so not with wwe?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Beatles123 said:


> so not with wwe?


Not for a year and a half / two years now. She’s got her clothing company NEM Fashion and a few acting gigs.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Not for a year and a half / two years now. She’s got her clothing company NEM Fashion and a few acting gigs.


Thanks. Not to sound mean but I honestly forgot about her. :Hutz


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

She's in the best shape ever, I hope the comeback rumors materialize soon.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


I'm definitely watching Paradise City. This might the best Eva has ever looked, perfect.



dcruz said:


> She's in the best shape ever, I hope the comeback rumors materialize soon.


I'd love to see her return, even just briefly. WWE HAVE to have her come back for a Rumble match and be the 30th entrant, and then either the last person eliminated just to work the workrate smarks or even win the thing and coast her way to a Mania match.

All Purple Everything can even lead to a different Eva character.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I love her hair and the fact that she is wearing a Floyd-shirt.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

metallon said:


>


The fact that Eva enjoys a steak just makes her even sexier. Most women who are as beautiful as her tend to be vegan.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

So...Eva is set to be in the upcomming season of Celebrity Big Brother.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

^Where are these from?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

wAnxTa said:


> ^Where are these from?


She's on Celeb Big Brother at the moment.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Just keeps getting better. Eva on BB is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm speechless. WOW. Dat Eva!


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090702260089311232
&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Cant get enough of this gif:


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


I swear Eva gets sexier by the day. A real life *Goddess*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I really don't care about the low quality, this is still my all time favorite picture of the Goddess.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Jesus, she's looking yolked af. Truly one of God's gifts to our realm.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


>


I oft, wonder if her tits are pierced when I look at pics like this. That would seal the deal for me son.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


>


She's just meant to be in a bikini, perfect match.



kingnoth1n said:


> I really don't care about the low quality, this is still my all time favorite picture of the Goddess.


Yeah, thats a fantastic picture.



december_blue said:


>


The videos of her on that party fun run are pretty epic, just ran and jumped around all night it seems.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


She's actually perfect.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Business Woman Eva might be her best look yet.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I swear she looks better and better by the day.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She is hotter than ever!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

God damn. How does she manage to look better by the day.?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


I need more from this outfit. She looks amazing.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Eva looking FIIIIIIIIIIT!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

If I ran a workout clothing company, my first step would be to hire Eva as a spokes model.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

All Orange Everything


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> All Orange Everything


Close enough to red to make me wonder...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173052545511542785

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1173064420282556416


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She seriously just getting more and more stunning.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

So...









All Red and Purple Everything...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


DAMN! She's flawless.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


I cant fathom how she does it, but she's even more stunning and flawless.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


I dont have the words to describe just how amazing she looks here.

That side boob though...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

New look.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

And her new web series about women in wrestling.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=593533844643796


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


Can this be her ring gear upon her return?


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


That is one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen, she's absolutely incredible 😍


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


If that ain't eye candy, I don't know what is. God damn...


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

A few favourites of mine 😍


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

She's so ridiculously perfect 😍


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Eva's such a hardbody Queen 😍


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


Damn, Eva's so perfect 😍 Amazing pic.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

She's so unbelievably beautiful 😍 😍


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Can't get enough of Hardbody Eva 😍


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DownSwing (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## DownSwing (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DownSwing (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DownSwing (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## DownSwing (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## DownSwing (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## DownSwing (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

december_blue said:


>


Bikini n heels
Love that pornstar look!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


That's gotta be one of the greatest shots of Eva I've seen, she's stunning 😍


----------



## DownSwing (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## DownSwing (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DownSwing (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Was really hoping to see Eva strutting into the Rumble last night like this, I wonder if she's still scheduled to return soon.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> Was really hoping to see Eva strutting into the Rumble last night like this, I wonder if she's still scheduled to return soon.
> View attachment 96678


I'm choosing to believe that Eva just struts around town dressed like this.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm choosing to believe that Eva just struts around town dressed like this.


Definitely 😍 I'm sure Eva brings the entire city to a standstill whenever she's out.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Didn't they sign her again last year? Where is she?


----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Didn't they sign her again last year? Where is she?


I don't think it worked out.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

She's back!


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


> She's back!


So happy to finally see her back, thought it was never gonna happen. She's looking so damn good too 😍


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


I know this is an Eva Marie thread and she looks hot as hell almost completely "un-glammed" without a doubt but goddamn does Screamin' Norman age at all?


----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

When do they usually update WWE.com profiles? Surely they would have her stuff ready like this render by now?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)

Looking so shredded.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

SpellBound said:


> Looking so shredded.
> 
> View attachment 102296


Damn 😍 Can't get enough of Eva's perfect hardbody


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


Can't wait for Monday, She's looking so fucking good 😍😍😍


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Love her new gear!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm not 100% sold on her gear. Overall I like it, just not quite digging the pants. So great to have her back though.


----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)

I can't say I'm a fan of the gear either. Her old style was a lot better. I don't think the colours go well with her hair either.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'm not 100% sold on her gear. Overall I like it, just not quite digging the pants. So great to have her back though.





SpellBound said:


> I can't say I'm a fan of the gear either. Her old style was a lot better. I don't think the colours go well with her hair either.


Agreed. I saw a fan on Twitter did an edit where they made the gear all pink and it looked way better.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

december_blue said:


> Agreed. I saw a fan on Twitter did an edit where they made the gear all pink and it looked way better.


Was it this one?










I liked what she wore on monday tho, when she came out she looked like a legit supervillain


----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)

They are all miles better to me.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

SpellBound said:


> They are all miles better to me.


 I liked the two tone attire. The red lipstick pink hair combo was off-putting to an extent but she is still of course her and beautiful despite the WWE glam squad's best efforts to make her and the other attractive women they have look less attractive than they actually are.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

dcruz said:


> Was it this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was similar to the one on the far left. The all pink.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

These clothes are hot as hell.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

Look at her with that Doudrop.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night's gear was much better.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

^Whoa! Those are some of the hottest pictures I've ever seen of her. 🔥🔥


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah seriously, that could be her sexiest look ever.


----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)

Dayum


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KJackson (Dec 19, 2020)

I’ve gotta say, last night on RAW Eva Marie looked hot. That outfit was veeeeeerrrryyyy nice showed off her legs.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)

I hope she's like this more often.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)

Just adding her insta versions of them.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


I love everything about this look.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I love everything about this look.


The pink hair and red lipstick still aren't the best combo IMO but she is incredibly pretty.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Good lord!


----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)

If only she had better ring attire.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Good lord!


Can Raw please just be 3 hours of Eva Marie doing Eva Marie things.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Unreal


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## the_professor530 (Nov 8, 2016)

Oh baby!


----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)

Oh yes!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Goddamn she's hot


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

This woman is perfect. The red lipstick/pink hair combo is even starting to grow on me.


----------



## A-55 Man (Jan 6, 2021)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> This woman is perfect. The red lipstick/pink hair combo is even starting to grow on me.


Yeah, it's impossible to look away any time she's on the screen.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

A-55 Man said:


> Yeah, it's impossible to look away any time she's on the screen.


Agreed


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Those legs!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Those legs!!!


Those Legs indeed! DAAAAMN!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


>


Beyond stunning!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## KJackson (Dec 19, 2020)

More pics from SS2021


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The Dream Team


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

I'd been missing seeing them together!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> The Dream Team


It makes me really happy seeing them back together.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## the_professor530 (Nov 8, 2016)

Some people are saying they don't like Eva's new attire....I love it. Her butt looks incredible in it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

the_professor530 said:


> Some people are saying they don't like Eva's new attire....I love it. Her butt looks incredible in it.
> View attachment 107393
> 
> 
> ...


Catsuits are always sexy


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Bikinis are also always sexy.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## the_professor530 (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Pure goddess


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)

🔥🔥


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Looks like she's filming a new movie indeed.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Quite possibly the hottest she's ever looked.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Uhhh yea , I mean why not 😜😜 #Fyp #Trend | TikTok


18.5K Likes, 468 Comments. TikTok video from Natalie Eva Marie (@natalieevamarie): "Uhhh yea , I mean why not 😜😜 #Fyp #Trend". Pretend TheBossWives - SeipatiG.




www.tiktok.com






__
http://instagr.am/p/CX1P6dqlik1/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CX_4N2PFtOC/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CYCIMsNl_Ti/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CYIUM49DBCt/


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

How did I miss Eva joining Onlyfans? lol









OnlyFans


OnlyFans is the social platform revolutionizing creator and fan connections. The site is inclusive of artists and content creators from all genres and allows them to monetize their content while developing authentic relationships with their fanbase.




onlyfans.com


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


> How did I miss Eva joining Onlyfans? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAMN. Might be her sexiest look ever.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Sorry y’all.. @thejonathancoyle didn’t approve😇 #fyp | TikTok


33.3K Likes, 483 Comments. TikTok video from Natalie Eva Marie (@natalieevamarie): "Sorry y’all.. @thejonathancoyle didn’t approve😇 #fyp". Sugar - Esteve.




www.tiktok.com


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## D Z (Nov 30, 2019)

Killer bod


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


In a way this might be the sexiest Eva has ever looked to me.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> In a way this might be the sexiest Eva has ever looked to me.


Is it the Rambo T-shirt? 

She has been looking amazing recently. More so than usual.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Damned said:


> Is it the Rambo T-shirt?
> 
> She has been looking amazing recently. More so than usual.


It must be...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Candice_Slave (7 mo ago)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


She's looking so hard and tight 🥵 This pic is instant jerk-off material 🍆💦


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


Amazing post, Eva is looking hotter than ever 😍 These pics are gonna keep me busy tonight Haha 🍆💦💦💦


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


It's ridiculous how fucking hot she is 🥵


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> She's looking so hard and tight 🥵 This pic is instant jerk-off material 🍆💦


Way too skinny looking in that picture, the ribs creep me out.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>


God damn she's beautiful 😍😍😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

